

Google juices VP8 open source video codec - mjfern
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/09/google_releases_new_vp8_sdk/

======
Kudos
The codec is still exactly the same, they released a new SDK.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
People use the word "codec" to mean a few different things, but both the
encoder and decoder parts of libvpx have been improved in terms of speed,
quality and number of bugs and released as new versions as part of this SDK.

It's still bitstream compatible with previous versions, but I think saying the
codec is the same is misleading.

~~~
natrius
It's not just misleading. It's wrong.

~~~
kkowalczyk
Codec = coder/decoder = piece of software that does encoding/decoding. You can
also call it an SDK if you please.

Format = specification e.g. h264, png, vp8.

Google released a new codec (or, pedantically, an improved version of the
codec, but I don't want to get into philosophical debate whether Firefox 3 is
"new" or "the same" wrt. Firefox 2).

Therefore "Google juices VP8 open source video codec" is perfectly accurate.

~~~
natrius
Your tone sounds like you disagree with me, but your words make the same point
I did. I was saying that Kudos is wrong in claiming that the codec isn't
different from the old version.

